# Summer Bay



## Dori (Jan 29, 2010)

Woo Hoo! I just snagged two weeks in a 3-bedroom unit for next February!  Lots of room for the kids and grandbaby! Does anybody know, are they in the highrises or in the smaller buildings?  Thanks.

Dori


----------



## Vodo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Dori -

If you booked Summer Bay Resort (as opposed to Houses of Summer Bay), and if the 3BR units are Sleeps 12's, then they should be in the condo buildings (400 and 500 series).  They're lockoffs with a 2BR/2BA on one side and a 1BR/1BA on the other, connected by a shared foyer with a locked entry door into each unit.  Both sides have living rooms, full kitchens, patios/balconies, and washer/dryer units.  The 2BR side has a large jacuzzi and the 1BR side likely has a jetted standard tub.  The 2BR sides are pretty much the same layout regardless of unit, but there are two different 1BR configurations -- one has the bedroom at the back of the unit with sliders off the bedroom and the other has the bedroom at the front of the unit with sliders off the living area.

Have fun!  

Cindy


----------



## Dori (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Cindy!  We are looking forward to having the kids join us again next year. I wish it were the Houses, but we can't go back there until 2012. 

Dori


----------



## terden (Feb 5, 2010)

Vodo said:


> Hey Dori -
> 
> If you booked Summer Bay Resort (as opposed to Houses of Summer Bay), and if the 3BR units are Sleeps 12's, then they should be in the condo buildings (400 and 500 series).  They're lockoffs with a 2BR/2BA on one side and a 1BR/1BA on the other, connected by a shared foyer with a locked entry door into each unit.  Both sides have living rooms, full kitchens, patios/balconies, and washer/dryer units.  The 2BR side has a large jacuzzi and the 1BR side likely has a jetted standard tub.  The 2BR sides are pretty much the same layout regardless of unit, but there are two different 1BR configurations -- one has the bedroom at the back of the unit with sliders off the bedroom and the other has the bedroom at the front of the unit with sliders off the living area.
> 
> ...



We own at Summer Bay in a 200 building. The units there are also lockoffs with 2 BR on one side and 1 BR on the other. So, while you might be in a 400 or 500 building, you might be in a 200 as well. You would need to check with the resort if you have a specific request. We stayed in 203 last September and it was fine. Jacuzzi in the master bath, etc.


----------



## Dori (Feb 6, 2010)

Are there any advantages to staying in the 200 buildings as opposed to the 400 or 500's?  Are the 500 buildings the new ones at the back of the resort?

Dori


----------



## terden (Feb 6, 2010)

The 200s are closer to the main club bouse, beach, minature golf, and kids' waterpark etc. The buildings in the back do have their own pool and outdoor bar. The 500 buildings are the ones at the back of the resort.


----------



## Neil (Feb 6, 2010)

We own 2 weeks at Summer Bay (400 Buildings). Stayed there in November for Thanksgiving and January for the Disney Marathon. Building 500 is the newest building, the units are beautiful and the pool is great. As a matter of fact, we walked over to the big pool at Building 500 several times. While the property is big, the clubhouse, miniture golf course, and all the pools are in easy walking distance. 

By the way, we purchased both our weeks off of e-bay for $100 and $200 plus closing costs. We got 100,500 RCI points for the 2nd unit, which they tried to sell us at the resort for $9,000. The 500 Building units are currently selling for $33,000. I haven't seen any for resale yet.

Summer Bay is about a 10 to 15 minute drive to the Disney Parks. I would like to be closer, but the 3 bedrooms at Summer Bay are great when we take our kids and grandkids.

The 400 buildings are 3-story buildings. I believe the new 500 buildings are 4-story.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 6, 2010)

Dori said:


> Are there any advantages to staying in the 200 buildings as opposed to the 400 or 500's?  Are the 500 buildings the new ones at the back of the resort?
> 
> Dori



The 200 buildings are the oldest and we have intentionally avoided them for that very reason.  Being close to the lake and clubhouse is not that big of an advantage since none of the buildings is too far away from those amenities.  The 500 buildings are right at the end of the House street and are definitely the newest and nicest.  The large new pool and bar are nice in that area too.  Even so, we prefer several of the 400 buildings -- specifically 408, 406, 404 or 402 (in that order).  We always ask for and receive a bottom floor unit and like that the sliders off those units lead to the small satellite pool, pond and grills that are the core of each set of four 400 buildings.  We just pop in and out of our unit all day through the sliders -- no stairs, elevators, walking around buildings.  The 500 buildings share their parking lot with the pool and bar, so they just don't have the same relaxing feel to us as the layout of the 400 buildings do.  I believe there are 4 and 5 floors (they vary) in the 400 buildings, rather than 3, but my memory may be faulty.

Summer Bay is wonderful about trying to accommodate building requests, but they assign only certain buildings on certain check-in days, so you are at the mercy of your check-in day.  If nothing has changed in the past several months, the 500 buildings are all Friday check-ins; 401, 402, 404 and 405 are Saturday check-ins; and 403, 406, 407 and 408 are Sunday check-ins.

Cindy


----------



## Dori (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the great info!  I think the 400 buildings sound the best for us, as our granddaughter will be with us for those 2 weeks (with Mommy and Daddy too). Sounds very convenient.

Dori


----------



## JPD (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Dori,

Hope your stay at Bonnett Creek was enjoyable. about a mile from summer bay, there is a super walmart. It is not as busy as the other walmart's in the area. it's much newer and cleaner. We enjoyed our stay at summer bay. We like the pool, and they even had live music at the pool one night.   James


----------



## Dori (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes James, we had a great time at Bonnet Creek (a very beautiful resort) and at Cypress Pointe Grandvillas as well. this week we are at Grand Beach, and enjoying ourselves very much.  We have stayed several times at Summer Bay, and love this resort, especially the Houses!  
Thanks for the info.

Dori


----------



## SBK (Feb 8, 2010)

Withdrawn.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 15, 2010)

terden said:


> We own at Summer Bay in a 200 building. The units there are also lockoffs with 2 BR on one side and 1 BR on the other. So, while you might be in a 400 or 500 building, you might be in a 200 as well. You would need to check with the resort if you have a specific request. We stayed in 203 last September and it was fine. Jacuzzi in the master bath, etc.



I was told by the reservations staff several years ago that the 3BR units in the 200 buildings (of which I believe there are only one or two) are Sleeps 10 (as opposed to Sleeps 12).  That's why I specifically mentioned Sleeps 12 in my earlier post.  That information, of course, could be inaccurate, but Summer Bay is usually really good about doing all they can do to honor building and unit requests, so I would just contact them in advance so they can note your reservation and then try to arrive as early in the day as possible.  That way, if you've been assigned a building or unit you're not happy with, they'll still have inventory available to switch you.

Dori, depending on the age of your granddaughter, be careful with the lockoff doors.  We generally prop the two unit doors open so that we can flow easily between the two halves of the lockoff, but there's no way to lock the foyer door that leads outside (it automatically locks on the outside when closed, but it's very easy to open from the inside and cannot be secured from inside).  Little ones have been known to escape through it.

Cindy


----------



## chap7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cindy is right about those doors.  My seven year old ended up locked outside one  night.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29043&highlight=cautionary


----------



## Dori (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the warning.  She will be just over two by next year. She turned 15 months yesterday!

Dori


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in the process of buying a 3BR lockout in building 201 (resale for $1, supposed to be a 12/10 unit). Is there any tips that other Summer Bay owners might be willing to share?

I suspect that we'll use our week most years, rather than exchanging it.

Is there a homeowners association?

I couldn't find a property map or floorplans on Summer Bay's web site (or anywhere else online).

Are there any special perks for owners (and do they apply to resales)?

If anyone else has a 3BR lockout with RCI Weeks, how well does it trade?


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*A suggestion...*

Michael:

In the deep recesses of my occasionally addled brain, I seem to vaguely recall that Summer Bay is a facility which was heavily peddling conversion of deeded weeks to RCI Points in recent years.

If that recollection is correct, you would be well advised to establish, with certainty, whether the ownership you are considering has been so converted.
If so, you then need to conclusively ascertain whether any such previous "conversion" to RCI Points reverts back to the underlying deeded week upon subsequent resale.

I'm not seeking to complicate your life, but these differences in ownership can (and do) also mean differences in the reservation process, so it's very important to fully understand (and to verify) the exact nature of what you may be buying...


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I saw the threads about converting to points and whether or not the conversion transfers in a resale.  My suspicion is that once a unit is converted it stays converted, because many of the resales (from respected companies) for this property list some of them as being a specific number of RCI Points.  The one I bought didn't say, so I suspect it's not converted.

It doesn't really matter to me, as I plan on using the property and primarily using RCI for Last Call and Extra Vacations.  I would prefer a points property, but am fine either way.

If I do find myself wanting RCI Points (and if this one isn't), I will definitely not upgrade through the developer.  (The prices quoted in the other thread were outrageous.)  I would just buy an RCI Points week resale.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Yeah, I saw the threads about converting to points and whether or not the conversion transfers in a resale.  My suspicion is that once a unit is converted it stays converted, because many of the resales (from respected companies) for this property list some of them as being a specific number of RCI Points.  The one I bought didn't say, so I suspect it's not converted.



You may be entirely correct --- I just wanted to make sure that you were at least aware of the possibility of a prior conversion. Consider too the possibility that some ownerships may also have been sold on site as RCI Points packages, after the facility changed over to being a RCI Points facility, in which case those ownerships would necessarily remain "Points" ownerships thereafter. Maybe (...or maybe not) so for converted weeks. Particularly if it's an eBay transaction, where the seller might very well know less about the details of the product than you do, it's wise to flush out and verify every possible detail. Remember, it's easy to buy ---not so easy to sell...


----------



## durrod (Jun 7, 2010)

*Summer bay perks*

I have been an owner in Summer bay Orlando since 1999 and currently own two weeks there. One in the 200 buildings and one in the 400's. I am going to tell you about the perks that come to mind for being a SB owner.
1. You can lock off your unit and use two different weeks which can be deposit separately. There is a fee to do so (last time was around 60).

2. you have day use at the resort meaning if you are in the area and staying elsewhere you can go to summer bay and use the facilities there (only need to show your owner ID to the guard).

3. The 4 in one RCI rule does not apply to owners at the resort and on top you have priority, so you can exchange every year if you desire. I once exchanged the 1 bedroom for the house and that is possible.

4. Transportation to the Disney resorts are FREE from SBR. To other parks like universal and sea world there is a reasonable charge but free to go to disney.

5. I have always had a good service reserving my week e-mailing them rather than calling, is fast and they are responsive. reservations@summerbayresort.com

6. Now yow can pay the MF online. There is a new feature where you can make your payment over several months using a credit card rather than a lump sum.

I just gave you some perks available to SBR owners. It is a great place. They now have a new pitch and is they are selling the crown club (a group base RCI point membership rather than the individual resort, something that work similar to wyndmam) and they ask$$$$.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome feedback!  Thanks!



durrod said:


> 3. The 4 in one RCI rule does not apply to owners at the resort and on top you have priority, so you can exchange every year if you desire. I once exchanged the 1 bedroom for the house and that is possible.


Can you explain how that works a little more?  That's by trading it out to RCI and then back to the resort?  Are the houses much nicer?  I saw that they have their own pools and garages, I think.



durrod said:


> 6. Now yow can pay the MF online. There is a new feature where you can make your payment over several months using a credit card rather than a lump sum.


Is that part of a members only site, or just a standalone payment page through their payment processor?


----------



## durrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes. it's by trading it out to RCI and exchanging back to the resort. RCI 4 in 1 rule does not apply to owners so you can exchange (and upgrade if available) back to the resort. The houses are very nice and they have their own pool, the newer sections (400 and 500's) are also very nice. I have not been member of RCI in a long time so I have not recent experience of what is available. With summer bay they will pick the week for you when depositing with RCI. You can also reserve a week with the resort and traded with one of the independent exchange companies (DAE, SFX) if you want to do that.

About your question related to the site. The payment is directly through the resort (owners only section). You will get a code with your MF, type it in and you will see your account and different options for payment. All that info will come with your annual statement.

Once you have your deed call them to confirm or process the transfer to your name.:whoopie:
You will get a property map every time you check in. The one bedroom in the 200's section is a little small but still adequate. The ones in the newer sections are more comfortable. You will get your own opinion when you visit the resort, let us know how it went.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 8, 2010)

durrod said:


> Once you have your deed call them to confirm or process the transfer to your name.:whoopie:


Do you have the number?  I have some questions for them (confirming that everything is paid up on the unit, checking if it's points or weeks, etc.).  I tried the Member Services number listed on the web site (800-654-6102) yesterday.  After 15 minutes, it connected to reservations who transferred me to a member services "mailbox".  I left a message but never got a return call.


----------



## durrod (Jun 9, 2010)

Try member services at 1-800-326-1943.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 5, 2011)

durrod said:


> Yes. it's by trading it out to RCI and exchanging back to the resort. RCI 4 in 1 rule does not apply to owners so you can exchange (and upgrade if available) back to the resort. The houses are very nice and they have their own pool, the newer sections (400 and 500's) are also very nice. I have not been member of RCI in a long time so I have not recent experience of what is available. *With summer bay they will pick the week for you when depositing with RCI*. You can also reserve a week with the resort and traded with one of the independent exchange companies (DAE, SFX) if you want to do that.



Is this true?? I am considering a freebie floating unit at this resort. I only want it if I can reserve a high demand week in my season and then deposit it into RCI. If the resort picks my week or assigns me something that was already bulk banked (does Summer Bay bulk bank? I think I read it does...) I won't be able to count on getting the best week every time and will need to passs on this free unit.

Can anyone clarify/verify this?
Thanks.


----------

